# 1st order



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

wanted to start a new thread 4 this

So my first order of isoms will include:

1 box Bolivar Royal Corona
1 box Partagas PCE's
petaca/3 Monte Edmundos

Came out to like $230, so really I can't complain price-wise. I had NO IDEA you could smoke cubans for as cheap if not cheaper than NCs and honestly im pumped.

No doubt there will be plenty of pics once they come in, but in the mean time howd i do??


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Dom said:


> wanted to start a new thread 4 this
> 
> So my first order of isoms will include:
> 
> ...


Those 3 are pretty much my faves. Not sure what petaca means tho.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

^ that little cardboard box of 3


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Shaz said:


> Not sure what petaca means tho.


A cardboard enclosed 3-5 pack of cigars.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

nicely done!


----------



## RobustBrad (Oct 20, 2009)

Aye smoking ISOM's being the same price of NC's is a great thing! Forgetaboutit. 

That said, keep in mind that most ISOM's will need a couple years of age on them. Sit on them for a while and you'll be even happier when you decide to light them up.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

RobustBrad said:


> Aye smoking ISOM's being the same price of NC's is a great thing! Forgetaboutit.
> 
> That said, keep in mind that most ISOM's will need a couple years of age on them. Sit on them for a while and you'll be even happier when you decide to light them up.
> 
> ...


that brings me to my next question which is, once i get these how much of a rest will they need?

Ive heard that most smaller parties are good rott and that the bolis are pretty good young aswell


----------



## BigDaddyJ (Feb 23, 2009)

Nice score Dom. My first order was a bundle of JLP Cazadores. I wanted to go with a cheap but tasty smoke on my first order just to verify the validity of my source. If all goes well, (and I have no reason to believe it won't) I'll be pulling the trigger on some other CC's that I've got my eyes on. I hope you enjoy those smokes once they come in.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Dom said:


> wanted to start a new thread 4 this
> 
> So my first order of isoms will include:
> 
> ...


Nice score, Dom. You're going to love them.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Very nice. I just put an order in yesterday with a vendor I haven't used before for a box of Partagas Serie D No. 4. Hoping all goes well, price is definitely right.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice purchase! :thumb:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Let them sit for a month prior to trying any of them then smoke one of each and see which ones you feel would smoke better with some age on them.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats Dom! Area your palms nice and sweaty? lol Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

I just can not wait and whats gonna suck is finally getting them but having to give them a week or 2 rest


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh that's the WORST! I feel your pain brother, but it is indeed worth the wait! That's my predicament now. I have far too many high-quality smokes that are too-fresh to smoke! =*( Guess I'll switch to my NC's that have been sitting pretty for quite a few months now. 


... :devious grin: hehehe when we get our smokes, Dom... I'll smoke one ROTT if you smoke one ROTT...! You know, just to test them out... Strictly research purposes only, of course... hehehehehehe...


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Oh that's the WORST! I feel your pain brother, but it is indeed worth the wait! That's my predicament now. I have far too many high-quality smokes that are too-fresh to smoke! =*( Guess I'll switch to my NC's that have been sitting pretty for quite a few months now.
> 
> ... :devious grin: hehehe when we get our smokes, Dom... I'll smoke one ROTT if you smoke one ROTT...! You know, just to test them out... Strictly research purposes only, of course... hehehehehehe...


haha alright i placed my order monday so hopefully i get em within a week.

U ordered some PCEs 2 right? if so ill smoke 1 rott and we can compare notes... But if its good im gonna have a reeeally hard time putting the rest to sleep.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Since you're ordering boxes, no harm in trying one or two, right? I would give them at least a week or two to let them aclimatize to the proper humidity level tho. But they get so much better with at least 6 months on them.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dom said:


> haha alright i placed my order monday so hopefully i get em within a week.
> 
> U ordered some PCEs 2 right? if so ill smoke 1 rott and we can compare notes... But if its good im gonna have a reeeally hard time putting the rest to sleep.


Yep some PCE's, too! We should prolly let em rest at least a few days or maybe 1 day in a dry box, no? Hehehe I gave all but 6 of my MC4's away as xmas gifts but these will be all mine! I think it's ok to smoke a few and leave some in yer humi, cuz you KNOW you're gonna order more anyway! lolol! Haha I'm so giddy! Dom, you are like my new partner in crime lol!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Ya im thinkin ill put my boxes away and have a PCE next day


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Nice pick ups!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Yeah so about this whole waiting thing. . . . its KILLING me right now.


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

It's insane how CCs are cheaper for Americans than for Canadians, considering that they're legal here.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dom said:


> Yeah so about this whole waiting thing. . . . its KILLING me right now.


I keep running to the door/mailbox each day when I wake up to see... NOTHING!!!! I hope they get here soon!!!!!

Patience is a virtue, they say lol.

And I don't think it's hard to believe CC's are cheaper for Americans. We don't pay taxes on illegal stuff, do you? =D lol


----------



## Speedie (Nov 24, 2009)

eyesack said:


> And I don't think it's hard to believe CC's are cheaper for Americans. We don't pay taxes on illegal stuff, do you? =D lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dom! My stuff came in today =DDDDD Hehehehe. I'm kind of wondering if I should fridge/freeze these just on principle given my recent beetle attack though... I think I will, just like I wear my seatbelt, just in case =D


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

You cannot beat pce's for the dough. They are great fresh too, very tasty indeed enjoy!!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

ferks012 said:


> You cannot beat pce's for the dough. They are great fresh too, very tasty indeed enjoy!!


they ARE good fresh?? Thats what im dying to know.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm keepin' mine in the vac-pac until you get yours Dom. That way we can find out fo' sho' if they're good literally, ROTT.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

eyesack said:


> I'm keepin' mine in the vac-pac until you get yours Dom. That way we can find out fo' sho' if they're good literally, ROTT.


They are, I got one of two orders placed around Christmas! Yum!


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicely done Dom, will you post some pics?


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Dom said:


> they ARE good fresh?? Thats what im dying to know.


Yep, when I received my PCE's, smoke one the very next day. Very good. They will get better with a little nap, but I say fire one up!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Just realized no mail on MLK day.... sets me back another day on getting these. :shocked:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

NooOOoOOoo! Watch out for mold BTW Dom. Their customer service is unfriendly too. =|


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

[/CODE]


eyesack said:


> NooOOoOOoo! Watch out for mold BTW Dom. Their customer service is unfriendly too. =|


Bad exp w/ mold Isaac?? Ive personally never had any problems w/ mold, knock on wood.

I had all my boxes vacuum packed, not sure if that makes any diff.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Dom said:


> Just realized no mail on MLK day.... sets me back another day on getting these. :shocked:


I had the opposite problem. I'd had an order of Upmann Magnum 46s in transit that had been expected last Thursday or Friday. Well, the mailman hadn't shown up on Friday by the time I had to leave for the weekend. I came back to find them stuffed in the curbside mailbox on Monday afternoon, after sitting the whole weekend in 40 degree days and 25 degree nights. I'd hoped for a "registered" or "parcel" notice from the Post Office but no such luck.

Nice selection though! Wouldn't mind tryin' a few of those sticks myself! Enjoy, bro!


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Here you go:














































Now the bad news . . . . u

One of the Edmundos had serious cap damage, basically the whole cap was off:









And one of the Parties had a huge wrapper crack, I'd call it a fissure in relativity to the size of the cigar:









So overall im thrilled to have gotten these, The parts are from Sept 08 and the Bolis from June 08, is that good age-wise???

And as far as the damaged sticks go, being used to buying NCs even seeing 1 damaged stick is alarming, but when it comes to ISOMS do I just take the good w/ the bad and be happy that 51/53 sticks were OK?


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Hell no. I wouldn't be happy. Your supplier should replace the damaged sticks.


----------



## 96Brigadier (Oct 20, 2009)

Dom said:


> And as far as the damaged sticks go, being used to buying NCs even seeing 1 damaged stick is alarming, but when it comes to ISOMS do I just take the good w/ the bad and be happy that 51/53 sticks were OK?


I'm interested to see what some of the people who have bought a lot more CC's than me have to say, but personally that would alarm me. In the 300+ CC's I've bought in the last few months I have not seen anything like this. The worst I've seen is minor blemishes on the wrapper.


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I would expect to be compensated if not immediately then on my next purchase. Other than that, Nice Score. I think you will enjoy your selection.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Good to see you again, Donnie! Dom, I think I know someone I'm not buying from after my incident and now yours.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Good to see you again, Donnie! Dom, I think I know someone I'm not buying from after my incident and now yours.


well i shot them an email w/ the same pics here, so we'll see what happens and I will report back.

Got the whole shippment for just about $200, where as the Bolivars themselves are 200 from some dealers, so as long as the prices stay put they'll get my business. Although if they don't make some effort to fix the damaged cigar situation I'm gonna be pretty pissed. We'll see.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Geez... I just ordered a SBL of Cohibas from them, with the vacuum packing. I am confident they will arrive in typical Cohiba fashion -perfect.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

well i decided to spark up the messed up Monte Edmundo:




























The prelit was blan but there was so much flavor in the smoke. I loved the nuttiness on the light and there was such a creamy flavor and I got some legit vanilla for the first time ever in a cigar. The finish tastes so good is this cubanesque? Ive never tasted this in a finish.

If these flavors are indicative of montes en general, then Im ordering a box tomorrow.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

I'd be interested to know what box code/year you get if you do order a box. They look great! I'm a huge fan of Monte #2s and I'd love to know the difference between the Edmundos and my twos. I may need a bigger humi sooner than I'd planned!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Dom said:


> well i decided to spark up the messed up Monte Edmundo:
> If these flavors are indicative of montes en general, then Im ordering a box tomorrow.


Jeez, Dom, looks like it was a horrible first experience!!! =D Hahaha I'm so happy to hear you liked it! In my short-lived experience with Monte's, yes, the creamy, nutty, floral notes are very monte and I'm finding only get better the longer you let 'em sit. I've got like 2 or 3 left from my first order (gave my friend his first CC experience the other day) and I'm trying to let them sit! Hahaha.

Welcome to the dark side! Don't worry, we don't really kill people with lunch trays! Hahaha


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dom said:


> well i decided to spark up the messed up Monte Edmundo:
> 
> I got some legit vanilla for the first time ever in a cigar. The finish tastes so good is this cubanesque? Ive never tasted this in a finish.
> 
> If these flavors are indicative of montes en general, then Im ordering a box tomorrow.


 Yes they are indicative, and you should. *S* The damage is not acceptable. I've never had that in any of the boxes I've ordered, ever.
@Eyesack: you never really got over that video did you? This is not a game of who the F*** are you!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

This is canteen, I work here!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> This is canteen, I work here!


 Hijak! "Thats Geoff Vader That Is!" Can I've your Autograph?


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Ok great, a couple questions I have are do the Monte 4's have the same flavor profile? or should I go Edmundo again?

And

Is June 08 and Sept 08 good box-dates to get? Thats about 1 1/2 yrs ago, does that mean that these will be a little further along flavor-wise and therefore possibly ready to smoke now??


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Dom said:


> Ok great, a couple questions I have are do the Monte 4's have the same flavor profile? or should I go Edmundo again?
> 
> And
> 
> Is June 08 and Sept 08 good box-dates to get? Thats about 1 1/2 yrs ago, does that mean that these will be a little further along flavor-wise and therefore possibly ready to smoke now??


 No4s are nowhere near the smoke an Edmundo is. Similar profile but does not have the grunt or finesse of the Edmundo. Try the Petite Edmundo as well, better bang for buck but only about 1/2 an hour. I've had May & June 08. Both brilliant. Couldnt tell you on the Sept boxes but I've only heard good on any 08 boxes of these and thier little brothers. BTW: That finish is peculiar to the big ring montes. Other CC's are different.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

so just to follow up, i got an email this morning saying that the price of the damaged sticks will be taken off my next order.

At 1st i was pretty glad that they resolved it, but it kinda pissed me off, the implication that i'd be making another order?

That being said, I do plan on ordering a box of either PLMontecarlos or Monte Edmundos so I'm satasfied with the resolution.


----------

